# Pro's and Con's



## deepwaterwolf (Jul 17, 2011)

I have finally got my money right, where i can buy me a camper. I was going to get a fifth wheel and buy a truck. Since then though I have talked to several motor home owner that have changed my mind. Can some of yall give me the pros and cons to owning one or the other. Thanks for your help.


----------



## wildcatervin (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: Pro's and Con's

dww,Iam now on my 5th rv type,slidein,tow,5th wheel, class c gas,,now I have a 2010 A class diesel .Diesels are a little more expensive but many things are also good with this.Had the GMC 8.2 litter in my c class and was getting 5 - 7Mpg.Diesel has gotten 7-9.5Mpg.So I am doing better on this but then look at the price of Diesel.I towed with both vehicles so this also helped.If it wasnt for my other half I would still have a 33ft 5th wheel.Just unhook and you have your ride with you.Also had a dodge 2500 diesel pulling it and still got 13-15 Mpg.Just my thoughts so there are pros and cons to both.By the way the new class A is 38ft so am pulling a little more wgt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: Pro's and Con's

well IMO ,, since i have never even been rving in a tt or 5er ,, i guess i would go with the MH ,, yea there is draw backs to it ,, Maint ,, and having to have a toad ,, but other then that IMO class A is the onlyway to go ,, i had an Alegro Buss ,, 40fter ,, and i loved the way it felt pulling into a campground and all eyes were on that big rig ,, but since i sold it ,, and now own a 36ft Rexhall Airex ,, i have come back to the real world ,, and the truth that all rvers are alike ,, no matter what u have or how old ,, i guess i got a real good kick in the ego part of my brain  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2011)

Re: Pro's and Con's

Rod are you saying that when you had the Allegro Bus, that you felt you was better than the rest of us who had a lower end MH? And since you got another MH Rexhall Airex your ego was deflated and you had to come down off your ladder. I have been in a lot of camp grounds and I have seen a lot of TT's to Prevost come and go and not once did I look down on the person who was towing a TT, why I guess it was because I have had 2 of them, nor did I think more of the person driving the Prevost. The way I look at it ,,,, we are all RV'ers who love to go and camp. Some have more some have less, but we are all RV'ers. And Rod you know me and you know what I have. And you know I could buy and pay cash for a newer one if I wanted one, but I am no different than any one else, just a good ole country boy who loves camping. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## vanole (Jul 24, 2011)

Re: Pro's and Con's

Presently own a M/H, however I have been inside some awfully nice 5th wheels in my travels.  With my knees pretty much shot a drawback with a 5th wheel for me would be climbing up to the forward berth.  Also noticed some of the cabinets in them seem to mounted pretty high for vertically challenged people.  If I found a floor plan that suited me I would not hesitate on pulling the trigger on a 5th wheel.

Not sure which one takes more skill to drive but most likely its the 5th wheel.  

I like the convience of the M/H in that if I pull into a rest area I do not have to exit the unit to eat etc.  The comfort (seats) and ride are worth mentioning.  I have a F-350 also and the seats are brutal compared to what I have in the M/H on a long trip.

Just like with some of the larger motorhome owners of 5th wheels have some problems with overall length in campgrounds.  However I have been surprised many times how owners of both can shoe horn themselves into some spots.

Not sure of the insulation process on the units.  Where I stay at in Fl during the winter I have observed on colder nights that the 5th wheels seem to be running their furnace or heat pumps more than M/H's.  This is a very unscientific opinion just an observation from walking around in the evenings.

Personally I would not mind having either unit.

Jeff


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 25, 2011)

RE: Pro's and Con's

IMHO, It would depend on what you are planning to do with it. How much are you going to travel and how long you plan on staying in a particular location. Class A's are more comfortable on long trips. They are easier to "set up" at the camp site. However if you are going to stay at particular locations for a length of time a 5ver will work nicely and you have your tow vehicle as a sattalite vehicle. Matenence cost are usually less costly for Truck/5ver.
I have a CLASS A because I don't have have to drive a heavy duty pick up everyday. I can drive a small car/truck all week and only spend big fuel$ when driving the class A.  Well, that and I I see no reason to go anywhere that  I can't take my boat...but hey that's just me.
Everyone buys an RV that will suit them as best as they can....If you find a perfect RV, Let me know.

 
Good luck and have fun Rving.


----------

